# Semi Auto



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

I am thinking about getting a new semi auto.
Like to get a Benelli -but like the price of a Stoeger.

But am I getting what I am paying for?


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Stoeger is under the Benelli family of arms. I have a M2000. Had it for a few years now. It does not cycle shells as fast as a higher priced gun, but it is still a quality gun. I haven't had any problems with mine (knock, knock).


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

To be truthful I would either get a remington, mossberg, or benelli because there are so many aftermarket parts available for them.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

What kind of after market parts are you talking about? There are 2 Benelli SBEI's and four SBEII's in my family. Spend the extra money and you'll never regret it. My family has done a tremendous amount of hunting and we strongly believe that the Benellis are the way to go.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

I shoot a Stoeger 2000 and love it! Not one problem ever! The key with these is to READ AND FOLLOW the directions in the manual from the minute you get it home. For some reason people don't like to read and follow directions. I will die with mine in the cabinet. It is a keeper. I highly recommend it.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

If you can find one both my dad and my brother have an Ithaca 51 Featherlight. Shoots 3" shells, is nice to carry, and all in all a good gun for the price. The only problem is, it isn't very easy to come by the 3" guns anymore.

Good Luck

Jim


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Look at the Franchi's they are very similar to the Benelli's and are under the same company umbrella.


----------

